# I WOULD LIKE SOME INPUT ABOUT WASHINGTON STATE



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi friends
As I stated in a post a little while back I would like to live in the country again and retire ,but since that hinged on me selling my home and or businesses and I have no takers so far, I've come up with an alternative plan. I'm not thinking of pulling some equity from my home and buying a fixer upper in the country.
After searching on line there seems to be a fair about of properties in the 1 acre or more range in parts of Washington state. I've zeroed in areas close to the coast (for cooler summers) around places like Raymond Wa. and Concrete Wa. (interesting name) .Because I won't have any income but my SS the property has to be in the 70k or less category . 
I was hoping some folks that live or have lived in Washington state might have some input about areas they know about or even properties for sale that would fit my budget.

Thanks for your help


----------



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

I've not lived there, but some of my family (on my wife's side) live between Ferndale and Bellingham - north of Seattle getting up toward the border. My impression is that land and housing prices are pretty reasonable (as that area has been slower to recover from the recession) and it is beautiful country. Hope this is useful.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for your help Doc


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Try this site:
http://www.costello-costello.com/results-gallery/?city=3887&photo=1&sort=listprice_asc&proptype=SF&source=adwords%3APAID+SEARCH&gclid=CLzvpY3I5sACFSdk7AodbWAAXQ


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks alot Mrjinx
looks interesting.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry Jim -
My family is in Eugene, OR, and some nephews in Portland.

For searching around, I like Zillow

http://www.zillow.com/homes/Raymond-WA_rb/

you can choose lot sizes, home sizes and price ranges, and see what pops up for the money you want to spend.

This one looked interesting…. a bit higher than your budget, but has a pole barn for RV/Shop space 3 car garage… but is DESPERATELY out of date… and been on the market 6 months.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I live in Lynnwood WA and my daughter in law lives in Concrete. Concrete gets way more rain, and snow in the cool months and, in my opinion, is a damp and miserable climate compared with Lynnwood, just 87 miles away!
The Puget Sound area has many micro climates and you will have to do your homework to find one that suites you. 
For me, I would not live anywhere else in the world, than right here!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you both very much for your help.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Jim. We just got back from Washington State..visited my son in Ana Cortes. Very nice place and very nice climate all year. I don't know much about property value but I did visit a friend in Port Orchard and he has the family house right on Puget Sound for over 40 years and he said the taxes are quite high on the sound.
A friend of my son's live on the Swinomish Reservation and the houses there will now pay property tax to the Reservation instead of the city and they are unsure how that will shake out. They said that banks are reluctant to finance houses on the Reservation right now.

I will say that the ferries that run out there around locally and up to Victoria Island are just great. They have that down to a science and load and unload you very quickly and efficiently.

I did not like the traffic on the 5 or the 405 around Seattle. We just avoided that area. The Port Townsend ferry took us west of Seattle without going through the city.

Talk a lot to the locals before you buy to get the straight scoop. I'd trust that before real estate sales people.

Good luck, my friend!!.........................Jim


----------



## SpindleMaker (Sep 20, 2013)

Please, Jim, don't ignore eastern Washington. We live in Tonasket up near the Canadian Border. True that our weather is a little more extreme than the west but the lower cost of living more than makes up for it in our opinion. $70k could easily get you one acre or more in much of north central Washington.

The traffic in western Washington drives us nuts, even in areas like Raymond and Concrete. In our area, we have slightly heavier traffic only during opening day of hunting and fishing. The rest of the time two cars waiting at a stop sign is a traffic jam. In all of Okanogan county, we have three stop lights.

On the west side, it seems like everyone is in a hurry to fill their lives with activities. Here we have great folks eager to watch the Osprey fish and the baby Quail flock after mom.

As for woodworking, we have Bear Creek Lumber and Lombard's, both world class hardwood yards. Phil, my semi-retired and now legal pot dealing friend, runs a local reclaimed lumberyard and sawmill. Can't get any better than that even on the west side.

Like you, we only have SS. 2008 took all of our savings. However, with my wife's yarn shop and my little bit of woodworking, we actually live quite well. For instance, Lindy is off to visit grandkids in Geneva after the first of the year. Me, I like the view from our front deck.

Good luck with your search. PM me if you want more info on real estate.

Rick


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for your input Rick. I have noticed there are some bargains in the north east side of Washington and even into NW Idaho, but the reports I get from those areas are that there are hot summers and very cold winters . If we are going to the trouble of moving that far, I certainly don't want our summers as hot as they have been in southern Oregon this year. I certainly like the slower pace an easy going idea though.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well jim, if you get into colder temps, be sure to have your back muscles in shape for shoveling snow, i have some good gear from my alaska days, you might look good in a beaver hat…the coat i have is for north slope workers, , filled with down and good for the minus temps…go for it, change your name to jerimiah johnson , make sure you have a canoe for those beautiful river trips.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

*The traffic in western Washington drives us nuts, even in areas like Raymond and Concrete.*

Always nice to hear from people on the internet that know what thier talking about.

The three stop lights in Raymond really drive up that traffic congestion in this town don't they Spindlemaker??
There couldn't be two more laid back towns in Washington with great people and an easy life style as Raymond and Concrete Washington…..................


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

Jim, here is a link to a property just North of Brookings,

http://m.mlsfinder.com/or_rmls/point26e15dae69241449083eb122b3dff9045/index.cfm?action=listingdetail&searchkey=82d69a9e-ad1b-b650-7119-45c5e1b6671e&pg=1&property_id=14591135

Pros: views of the ocean, in the country, not too far from town, great local fishing, great views of the ocean, you wouldn't have to pump your own gas ;0), within your stated price range.

Cons: not on your own land.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Mike have you lived in western WA.?
Thanks for the link Pat3


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I can't help you, but, I do wish you the best of luck Jim.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for you good wishes Roger.


----------



## stevestuff (Nov 8, 2013)

(Just rescued the email notification from my spam)

Howdy Jim, I was born & raised in the Tacoma area, and there's some great properties on the Kitsap Peninsula. The summer temps are fairly low there, also. Can't say what the cost would be, but the lifestyle there is great! Puyallup WA (further away from the Sound) may have some good deals, though.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Jim. Best of luck on your quest, 70k should get you 2-3 acres somewhere up there. Just make sure you get a good well drilled and a septic approval before you dive in too deep. Lots of rain, lots. But the country is beautiful, plenty of wildlife and mountainous territory to roam about on. I live just a few miles south of the Columbia river and about 60 miles east of the Pacific ocean, and consider this territory the best around for what I like. Take a good look at plenty of places, realtors can get you printouts of local properties in your range to choose from; be picky. New properties pop up regularly. I suggest looking in the winter time so you can see pools of water or other problems that are not visible in the summer. Sure hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks alot Steve and Nomad sounds like you both have some great advice.


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

If you are going to build, avoid Pierce County. It has the insanest building codes in the nation, or so I'm told. +1 on shopping for real estate on the Kitsap Peninsula. Plenty of stores in Port Orchard. Just no hardwood dealers that I'm aware of.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Splatman,we have a couple counties like that in Oregon too.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I lived in Oregon for many years and spent a lot of time all over Washington. Is there a reason for leaving Oregon, have you looked at Astoria, OR. pretty Damn close to the WA and if I remember right it had descent housing prices. I would assume it's the Property Tax that is getting to you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> If you are going to build, avoid Pierce County. It has the insanest building codes in the nation, or so I m told. +1 on shopping for real estate on the Kitsap Peninsula. Plenty of stores in Port Orchard. Just no hardwood dealers that I m aware of.
> 
> - splatman


Probably true, but King County is twice as bad ! and the taxes are twice as much ;-(


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Bill
Although I have spent a lot of time on improving my house and shop where I'm at, I have longed to move back to the country. Washington has more properties in my price range and I do have family in central WA. that would be closer.

Bob thanks again for your input you have been very helpful with info about Wa.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Try looking at Montesano as well. Same weather pattern as Seattle area it looks like, cheaper housing.

Concrete is a little town, but it's right on the river and on nice days you can see the mountains from certain parts. It does actually get more traffic than you might think, mostly from people like myself that drive through on the way to the North Cascades. Traffic is never stopped, though.

You can also try some of the smaller towns along Route 2. Looking quickly on zillow it looks like they have some houses in the <$75k range. Plus that would be easier to get to your family in central WA from there.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks jmartel I'll check those areas out.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

All of Lewis county should have some reasonably priced properties. A llittle few degrees warmer and colder than the coast and Seattle but not extreme.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks again Bob
I'm not sure what towns are in Lewis county ?
I also tried to do a search for towns along Route 2 but have not had much success finding what towns are up that way.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It is north of Longview. Chehalis, Centralia, Toledo, Rochester, and those east along hwy 12 to Packwood and Randle.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Never been to WA and don't know anyone that lives there but I wish you luck. I tried searching and I guess Tacoman and Bellingham are pretty nice places to stay.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Bob that helps.
Thank Fishinbo


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Jim,
I am from Centralia and get back most every year. I am amazed at how the traffic along I-5 has become very heavy. Several years ago, it took me 5.5 hours to go 96 miles from Seattle to Centralia. I left Seattle at 2 PM on a Friday and arrive in Centralia at 7:31, some 5.5 hours later. No accidents or construction, just way more vehicles on the road than the roads are capable of handling.
My family from Washington tell of similar experiences each trip into the Seattle area.

Conversely, the the drive of 84 miles to Portland seldom takes over 1.5 hours.

Moral, don't get anywhere near Seattle/Everett/Tacoma/Olympia.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks alot for that info Rustfever,that's exactly what I left when I moved out of California ,not something i want to experience on purpose.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Rustfever brings up a good point. Traffic any where north of Olympia can get to be extremely congested. Especially on Friday evening and Sunday from noon on, plus the commutes north and south from Seattle to Olympia and Everett on a daily basis. Sunday on any holiday weekend west bound on I-90 can be stop and go from Easton on the east side of Snoqualmie Pass all the way into the metro area.

If traveling across Snoqualmie Pass anytime, check the construction schedules on the DOT website. It can be closed for blasting for 2 or 3 hours any night of the week at 7 PM. Not sure now late into the winter that will go on.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Seattle traffic isn't horrible if you go during off-rush hour times. I commute through the city every day.

Bellingham is nice, but you probably will not find as many places worth buying for $75k. Tacoma is not as nice, and definitely won't be nice anywhere for that price.

Your best bet is to find a small town outside of King County and not off of I-5 or I-90.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Seattle traffic isn t horrible if you go during off-rush hour times. I commute through the city every day.
> - jmartel


Depends on your definition of "horrible". Southbound on the Ship Canal Bridge (University District north of downtown) is backed up every time I have been there for years, no matter what time of day or night ;-(( I will admit I have not been there between 10 PM and 6 AM for many years.

My mother tells me how "horrible" it is getting in Nampa, ID. 10-15 cars at a stop light! ;-))


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

...and here we were thinking about moving to Oregon after I retire, to get that laid back rural life. My drive to work is OK (usually), but going home is more like 40k+ cars at the traffic signal. I left work at 1:15 today and it still took me 1.5 hours to drive the 46 miles. Looks like we'll be locked here in California for a few more years. At least we live in a low crime rate city (Simi Valley), and have access to a lot of wood and such. My wife would go bonkers if she couldn't access at least a dozen fabric stores.

Whatever you end up with, Jim, good luck.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> ...and here we were thinking about moving to Oregon after I retire, to get that laid back rural life. ... My wife would go bonkers if she couldn t access at least a dozen fabric stores.
> 
> - Dark Lightning


Dark Lightning, If I were going to move to Oregon, I would center my search around Marcola and the McKenzie and Mohawk River Valleys. You could spend a lifetime there with a camera and never capture it all. I know what you mean about fabric stores, craft stores, libraries, ect. Oh well, I had enough farm life when I was a kid. I don't need room for horses anymore ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

A note about geography of the area: A lot of the river valleys flood a lot.

We and OR are over due for a #9 earth quake; of course, it may not happen for 100 years. When it does, they will feel it in Cheyenne, WY. The continental shelf moves out over the Jaun de Fuca plate. Eventually, the plate will break off and the coast line will drop 3 or 4 meters. The last time this happened was January 26, 1700

They measure the lift of the shelf at Tilamook, OR. 20 years ago it was up 3.5 meters; higher than they think it has ever been before. This will affect OR as well as WA. A significant portion of coast line will be under salt water immediately, just like it was in 1700. It will take a few hundred years for that strip of real estate to lift back up and grow fir trees again.

Mt Rainier is a rotten topped mountain. It will not blow like St. Helens did. It is 14,000 feet high. They think it was 16,000 feet on January 25, 1700 before the quake. The top 2,000 feet collapsed into the volcano. All the ice and snow, ect melted, came back up and went down all Rainier's major river valleys. Places like Puyallup will have about 1 hours warning before a mud flow up to 50 feet deep, moving up to 55 mph comes through town.

This is much better than living in tornado alley or in hurricane impact areas with their annul disasters. The point being, do not let it catch you by surprise when it happens, if it does. Major river valleys will turn to quick sand. I like living on the higher, solid ground around here.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow lots of important issues to think about , I really appreciate everyones input. 
In my area of Oregon we still don't have any traffic crunches ,we can pretty much drive 60 miles in 60 minuets or less.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Biggest problem with the metro area is any improvements just move the jam to a different location ;-) The solution to that will move it again ;-) Prices of property in those area will probably be higher than what you said you were looking for. Just good to keep it in mind if you have to pass through. They have sensors in a lot of the freeway from Oly to Everett, so you can monitor potential problems in real time online or on your smart phone.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Bob
I would guess if t's like most big cities the worse time of day is the first couple hours in the morning when folks are heading to work and 3-5pm when they are going home from work. when I head up to look at properties, I'm concerned about getting lost not know any of the areas I'll be going to.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

> Depends on your definition of "horrible". Southbound on the Ship Canal Bridge (University District north of downtown) is backed up every time I have been there for years, no matter what time of day or night ;-(( I will admit I have not been there between 10 PM and 6 AM for many years.
> 
> My mother tells me how "horrible" it is getting in Nampa, ID. 10-15 cars at a stop light! ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That's mostly a factor of the lights. I was referring to mostly the major routes: I-5, I-90, WA-99, etc.

Regardless, based on the $70k limit for housing, that won't get him anything near Seattle area so it would only be when he is driving through. Small townhouses are going for $400k now (at least in my area of the city, just north of the ship canal) and there's a major housing shortage still.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Jim, the big times on the major freeways are about 6:30am-9:30am and about 4pm to 7pm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Regardless, based on the $70k limit for housing, that won t get him anything near Seattle area so it would only be when he is driving through. Small townhouses are going for $400k now (at least in my area of the city, just north of the ship canal) and there s a major housing shortage still.
> 
> - jmartel


For sure, building lots are tax appraised at 70k out here in Auburn.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

J and Bob
speaking of taxes ,I've heard from a couple of folks that I've talked to that Wa. has a program that seniors get a big discount on their property taxes,have you guys heard about this ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Bob
> I would guess if t s like most big cities the worse time of day is the first couple hours in the morning when folks are heading to work and 3-5pm when they are going home from work. when I head up to look at properties, I m concerned about getting lost not know any of the areas I ll be going to.
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> - a1Jim


That is definitely the worst of the traffic.

You can get a basic GPS unit like Garmin for < $100 and one with lifetime up dates for a little more. They are fantastic. The biggest problem I have seen with them is people who follow them religiously don't know where they are or how to get anywhere without it. I found myself slipping into that mode; typing in an address and panicking when it did not work since I had a typo. I realized I knew right where that would be, so I just drove over there;-)

I noticed doing service calls and going to addresses I was unfamiliar with, Garmin did not necessarily go the quickest and best route. It helps to have a general idea of where you are going and take the best route allowing it to recalculate when zeroing in on the target location.

As an example, I went on a service call to NE Renton. I am not very familiar with their address system and thought it might be by the Boeing Plant. I followed Garmin to Renton, through town up into the Highlands. When I left, I knew I-405 was just a few blocks away. I drove over there by dead reckoning and got on it rather than drive 2-3 miles through 25 mph surface streets and stop lights. It helps if you look at a map and the big picture ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> J and Bob
> speaking of taxes ,I ve heard from a couple of folks that I ve talked to that Wa. has a program that seniors get a big discount on their property taxes,have you guys heard about this ?
> 
> - a1Jim


Yes, but I have not really looked into it very much. I am fortunate that I do not qualify. It may vary from county to county as the bulk of property taxes go to support local & county gov't, schools and the port district..


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

> J and Bob
> speaking of taxes ,I ve heard from a couple of folks that I ve talked to that Wa. has a program that seniors get a big discount on their property taxes,have you guys heard about this ?
> 
> - a1Jim


I honestly couldn't tell you as I'm quite a ways off of being considered a senior. I'm in my mid-20's.

One big thing to factor in though is the high sales tax. It's 9.5% in King County, and similar everywhere else.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

ouch that's high alright, especially compared to no sales taxes in Oregon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

But there is no income tax in WA. Of course, the sales tax hits low income the hardest. Food, meds and, of course, attys ;-) are exempt. When you register your vehicles in WA, you will have to pay the use tax (sales tax) on the value plus the lic fee the first time.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If the evaluation of the vehicles is realistic then I don't have to worry, all of my trucks are 20+ years old and are defiantly not collector items.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

The difference here in WA is no income tax. Not sure that will really benefit you being on SS though. I'm sure there are places in rural oregon that would be cheap as well, plus the benefit of no sales tax. Central WA is a quick drive up from the Dalles area, for instance. I've been down off of US-97 south of there before to go to the race track. High plains though, so not sure how much that type of land appeals to you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm sure at that age, it won't be too bad, but knowing the state of WA, they will ding you even if it is only a few $$ ;-)

If southern OR is too hot, Central WA will be about the same, plus there will be higher heating costs in winter.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Jim- get a place in a small town in southern Washington, and shop in Oregon. Win-win.

Topa, I did not realize that you lived in the NW. Don't know why. The earthquake info is welcome. Incidentally, I've survived that Sylmar quake (12 miles from the epicenter) and the Northridge quake (5 miles from the epicenter). Thanks for the search areas; I'll have my wife check them out. She's really good at that window shopping stuff. I don't really care too much where I live, believe it or not. I've lived aboard Navy ships, and in tents, converted garages, etc, and even in a couple of real houses, like my present one. I wouldn't even have a television if my wife didn't insist. I didn't have one when we got married, so she got an old B&W out of her father's attic so she could watch re-runs of "I love Lucy". Yeesh. Before the internet, I read books, worked on cars and raced them around for entertainment.

Like you, I would live a fair piece above a valley floor (as I do now) and far enough inland to avoid a tsunami. If someone wants the beachfront property, they're welcome to it. I like the whispering of tree leaves better, anyway. As far as earthquakes go, just build properly and that generally won't be a worry. The building code calls for one of 7 different kinds of earthquake bracing. I use them all. My last house survived the '94 Northridge quake with nothing more than some drywall tape cracks from differential shaking between the garage (on a slab) and the addition (on a raised perimeter foundation). A little drywall tape and paint fixed it. Now, that cheesy 112 foot long block wall fence made of 3" wide cinder blocks with 3/8" rebar every 4 feet fell *right* the hell over. Built before I moved there- my previous house.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

We have had a few but nothing with significant widespread damage. I remember one that I heard coming. By the time I told the wife and kids, 2 waves rolled across the floor through the house. No damage. I swear those waves were at least 6 or 8 inches high.

When the continental shelf breaks off the the coast drops 3 or 4 meters, I think it will be the biggest ever in the US since we became the US. There was a big one in the Missouri in 1811 that is the current record. It was felt along the eastern seaboard. I really hope they keep the record, but it seems doubtful.

One other thing I neglected to mention about the biggie, they think the level of Puget Sound may drop as much as 35 to 50 feet. When the tsunami refills the sound, they expect the surge to be up to 55 feet high. Water front property holds no attraction for me either. If it happens in my lifetime, I hope to sleep through it. I remember one that shook and shook for what seemed like several minutes. In reality, probably not more than 30 seconds. About half way through, I began to think this is about enough of this ;-)


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

Jim. A few days late but check out Sedro Wooley area .I have a friend who lives in that part of Wa.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info Alan.

It looks like I'm off the hunt for awhile until I find a place that's $10,000 or some kind millionaire lets me live out my life in their mountain cabin buy the lake . I guess we all know what the odds are of ether one of those scenarios of Really happing. 

Thank you all for your help and information.


----------

